

The Too Many Aptitudes Problem - GeneralMaximus
http://www.toomanyaptitudes.com/danger_high_voltage.php

======
GeneralMaximus
This was recently linked from an HN article[1]. I think it's worth a thread of
its own.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1486708>

------
lhorie
The article has too much fluff and too little data. It almost reads like a
self-help book on "learning to love your introverted self"

The whole thing reeks of subjective validation bias:

 _> > Possible aptitudes:

>>

>> Hands-on task-organizing ability, spatial orientation,

>> sensory threshold/overload point, body memory, common

>> sense, green thumb, competitiveness, auditory

>> identi/fication, day/night alertness, intuition,

>> synesthesia, healing, affinity for animals, seeing auras._

[http://youarenotsosmart.com/2010/06/29/subjective-
validation...](http://youarenotsosmart.com/2010/06/29/subjective-validation/)

